# Purple seedlings



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I sprayed tenacity to finish off a POA annua infestation at two 4oz applications exactly 1 week apart. I then seeded a week later and then another week later I noticed new seedlings are purple and white. Anyone else experience this before?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

SpiveyJr said:


> I sprayed tenacity to finish off a POA annua infestation at two 4oz applications exactly 1 week apart. I then seeded a week later and then another week later I noticed new seedlings are purple and white. Anyone else experience this before?


You are at 8oz then. What is your seed type? Anything but KBG risks to get injured...


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I have overapplied tenacity is certain areas while seeding, and I did have some baby TTTF to turn that color. It survived, but obviously that is just one case of positive outcome. FWIW.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think most seed start purple and then turn green. The purple doesnt last long and it is similar to the effect in the fall that turn the leaves red. Once chlorophyll product gets going it turns green.

But you have a lot of tenacity in there. Tenacity mode of action is screwing up with chlorophyll production. I have a similar issue at 4oz/acre rate in a small area of my current reno. In the past it did not survive.


----------



## Bug pumper (Jul 2, 2018)

Any time I have seeded, the new seedlings are purple at the base and green tipped. I'd assume the white is just from the tenacity and making the purple more noticeable


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

I believe the purple comes from the absorption of phos.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

The seed is united seeds super turf II, a 93/7 tTtf/KBG mix so it probably is the tttf that is coming in. I think that section is were I dumped out what was left in my sprayer. You can see in this picture a browner line at the top of the picture going down the slope and I believe this is the same spot where the new grass is growing.


Note: this picture is pre seed.


----------



## Socks (Jul 26, 2019)

I just overseeded with the exact same mix and had the exact same question (applied Tenacity at 4oz/acre) - everything turned out fine. Here is the photo I published on that thread in regards to purple/white seedlings.

Since you went heavier it is just showing more - but you should be fine.


----------

